# Energy/Lighting code



## SWDweller (Dec 9, 2020)

Where I live the energy statutes are state and local. Follow the statutes that apply.
Do you have help from a wholesale house for this conversion? You should lean on at least 3 different reps in your area. Job like this with quantity you could get a break.
All of the large lamping jobs I ever did the owners were worried about cost, increasing the level of light, and the warranty provided for the job. Lastly how to fit the job into the schedule. We usually worked over weekends and nights.


----------



## paulengr (Oct 8, 2017)

ASHRAE is still living in an incandescent world.

It’s not that they aren’t aware of LED and others it’s that the lighting science is still catching up. I mean if I use LED fixtures based on the old Watts per square foot figure you’ll need a welding hood just to see it will be so bright. The foot candle numbers similarly are too high when your lamp isn’t a piece of burning tungsten, I generally use the FC numbers. BUT Cooper, etc., has lighting engineers and software that figures this all for you for free. Just give your supply house the dimensions (cafeteria, ceiling height, length, width) and they will come back with number of fixtures and spacing. If you are reusing wiring they can give fixtures matching that. I’ve found their predicted FC is surprisingly accurate. They usually specify fewer and cheaper fixtures than you would have picked out.

As far as occupancy sensors, high/low/emergency lighting, etc., you can get as fancy as the customer wants to pay for.


----------

